# [Wahl Juni 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?



Übersicht der letzten Monate:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. Juni 2009)

[X] Piraten


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Juni 2009)

die Grünen habe ich diesmal gewählt, werde ich auch offen gesagt zur EU-Wahl tun..


----------



## MomentInTime (2. Juni 2009)

sharing is caring, Leute - [X] Piratenpartei // Wird auch - wer hätte das gedacht ? - meine EU-Wahl sein ^^ ...


----------



## Nuklon (3. Juni 2009)

Erstaunlich ist aber der schrumpfende Anteil der CDU und FDP.
Trifft das eigentlich auch für Umfragen der Institute zu, die sowas professionell machen?


PS: Was ich gewählt, brauch glaub ich nicht zu erwähnen


----------



## .:.Bob.:. (3. Juni 2009)

[x] SPD

die Piratenpartei ist aber auch ne Überlegung wert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Erstaunlich ist aber der schrumpfende Anteil der CDU und FDP.
> Trifft das eigentlich auch für Umfragen der Institute zu, die sowas professionell machen?



Wäre mir nicht in großem Maße bekannt, aber afaik legen sie gegenüber der SPD auch nicht zu. Hier dürften aber die immer weiter andauernden Bestrebungen gegen Gewalt in Spielen und für Internetzensur der Union die Gunst des Forums versauen. Dazu kommt die große Koalition, die imho fast wöchentlich Entscheidungen trifft, die unter "unwählbar" fallen.
Der Rückgang der FDP könnte ne typische Ursache haben: Wir haben hier überwiegend junges Publikum, das wenig Ahnung von Politik hat, aber weiß, dass es "so nicht weitergehen kann". Da trifft die FDP mit ihrem Geschwätz von Liberalität und Freiheit und "alles wird von alleine zum guten finden" genau ins schwarze. Sobald sich die Leute ein bißchen mehr informieren oder darauf achten, was die FDP real erreicht, stellen sie fest, dass es eben doch eher um neoliberale Kapitalismus-Entfesselung geht und dass die nicht so prall ist, sehen mitlerweile sehr viele ein. Die paar, die aufgrund persönlicher Freiheit zur FDP halten, finden dann bei den Piraten einen konsequenteren Vertreter ihrer Interessen.


----------



## Nuklon (3. Juni 2009)

Kurz nachgeschaut und tatsächlich: Umfrage-Barometer - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
Seit Februar bewegt sich gar nichts mehr, trotz das sämtliche Parteien seitdem in den Wahlkampf gezogen sind. Entweder bewirkt dieser nichts oder alle sind gleich gut. 
Wobei ersterer Grund dann stark am Sinn der Millionen von Wahlplakaten/Veranstaltungen/Werbematerialien zweifeln lässt.
Dies wäre ja auch mal wert zu untersuchen.


----------



## robbe (3. Juni 2009)

Bei mir werdens wohl auch die Piraten sein. Mir ist zwar klar das die keine großen Chancen haben und sicherlich auch nicht regieren könnten, aber von allen Parteien gefallen mir deren Ansichten noch am besten.

Piratenpartei gegen Spieleverbote | Piratenpartei Deutschland


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Juni 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Kurz nachgeschaut und tatsächlich: Umfrage-Barometer - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
> Seit Februar bewegt sich gar nichts mehr, trotz das sämtliche Parteien seitdem in den Wahlkampf gezogen sind. Entweder bewirkt dieser nichts oder alle sind gleich gut.
> Wobei ersterer Grund dann stark am Sinn der Millionen von Wahlplakaten/Veranstaltungen/Werbematerialien zweifeln lässt.
> Dies wäre ja auch mal wert zu untersuchen.



Ich glaube eine Europawahl ist für die meisten Menschen weniger von belang. Oder wie sieht da die Wahlbeteiligung in den letzen Jahren aus? 

[x] grün


----------



## Nuklon (3. Juni 2009)

Dann haben sie aber noch nicht begriffen, dass die Wahl mehr Einfluss auf den Bundestag hat als die Bundestagswahl selber, da diese zum Gesetzgeberhandlanger der EU geworden sind. 
Und irgendwie haben die Parteien es geschafft dies völlig unter den Tisch zu kehren und ihre Kandidaten fleißig durchzuwinken. Bei der Prestigeträchtigen Bundestagswahl wird das bestimmt wieder anders sein, wie du indirekt andeutest.
Die relativ wichtigen Kommunalwahlen finden bei uns ja auch noch statt, aber dort gehen ja auch eher weniger hin.


----------



## Spikos (3. Juni 2009)

Hab mal das gleiche wie für die "Junior"Bundestagswahl angekreuzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine Europawahl ist für die meisten Menschen weniger von belang. Oder wie sieht da die Wahlbeteiligung in den letzen Jahren aus?



Noch schlechter.



Nuklon schrieb:


> Dann haben sie aber noch nicht begriffen, dass die Wahl mehr Einfluss auf den Bundestag hat als die Bundestagswahl selber, da diese zum Gesetzgeberhandlanger der EU geworden sind.



Die EU-Politik wird in erster Linie vom Europarat kontrolliert, das Parlament, das am Wochenende gewählt wird, hat leider nur untergeordnete Bedeutung.



> Und irgendwie haben die Parteien es geschafft dies völlig unter den Tisch zu kehren und ihre Kandidaten fleißig durchzuwinken. Bei der Prestigeträchtigen Bundestagswahl wird das bestimmt wieder anders sein, wie du indirekt andeutest.



Bei einigen Parteien wäre man ja froh, wenn die was aktiv unter den Tisch gekehrt hätten. Viele haben ja nicht mal ein vollständiges Europa-Programm  (und damit mein ich nicht nur Kleinstparteien, die fehlende Kapazitäten vorschieben könnten -aber sich im Schnitt trotzdem mehr Mühe geben-, sondern auch "die großen" wie FDP, die erstmal auf ihr Deutschlandprogramm verweist. Von der SPD gar nicht erst zu reden, die wollten wohl nur die Sendeplätze nutzen um vor der Bundestagswahl noch ein bißchen kostenlose Aufmerksamkeit abzugreifen :finger2


----------



## Player007 (3. Juni 2009)

[x] Grünen 

Gruß


----------



## Nuklon (4. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch schlechter.
> 
> 
> 
> Die EU-Politik wird in erster Linie vom Europarat kontrolliert, das Parlament, das am Wochenende gewählt wird, hat leider nur untergeordnete Bedeutung.


Dies würde der Vertrag von Lissabon ändern, da das Parlament mehr Rechte hätte, allerdings ist klar, dass die Politiker in Europa da noch einiges mit rein schreiben, damit jedes Land auch sagen kann, das es sich da drin wiederfindet.



> Bei einigen Parteien wäre man ja froh, wenn die was aktiv unter den Tisch gekehrt hätten. Viele haben ja nicht mal ein vollständiges Europa-Programm  (und damit mein ich nicht nur Kleinstparteien, die fehlende Kapazitäten vorschieben könnten -aber sich im Schnitt trotzdem mehr Mühe geben-,


Ich weiß gar nicht worauf du hinaus willst


> sondern auch "die großen" wie FDP, die erstmal auf ihr Deutschlandprogramm verweist. Von der SPD gar nicht erst zu reden, die wollten wohl nur die Sendeplätze nutzen um vor der Bundestagswahl noch ein bißchen kostenlose Aufmerksamkeit abzugreifen :finger2: )


Ja, da sieht man aber das diese von Europa nix halten.

Die CDU verteilt luslos am Hauptbahnhof in Leipzig Material (und lässt sich von Pogoanhängern vertreiben). Bütikofer redet sehr lustlos über Nazis und über grüne Zukunftstechnologien vor gewaltigen 30 Anhängern.Ddie FDP pflastert für ne Montagsveranstaltung die halbe Stadt zu. Sehr belustigend fand ich auch die Aussage der CDU nachdem ich ihn über Ursula und deren Inhalte erzählt hatte (er wusste nicht ansatzweise bescheid, nicht mal über die Position der CDU), dass er darauf vertraut, was die da oben machen. Er könnte auch austreten, das hätte keine Auswirkungen.

Die SPD fuhr ihre Negativkampange, und die Linkspartei ging wieder stärker Richtung Sozialismus, statt auf Protest zu setzen.
Wirklich aufgefallen sind mir nur die extrem vielen NPD Plakate bei uns in Sachsen, die alle mindesthöhe 4 Meter an den Laternen hatten.

In diesem Wahlkampf kam ich mir bisher vor wie ein Schaf ,dass nur stempeln gehen muss um seine Anwesenheit zu bezeugen. Hauptsache ich störe nicht.

Ich lasse mich gern beim Bundestagswahlkampf positiv überraschen, aber meine Hoffnung an die etablierten Parteien und leider auch andere sind sehr gering.


----------



## -NTB- (4. Juni 2009)

OHH
keiner mag merkel und keiner wählt die csu/cd(b)uhhhhhh
danke euch, hoffe es tuen alle bei den wahlen so
bin allerdings nicht ganz up-to-date,-piratenpartei...klingt ja spannend?!=?nie von gehört
erhlich gesagt....bisher hat mich noch keine partei überzeugenkönnen sie zu wählen...
also fürn 5er oda so würde ich die fdp csu..weas auch immer wählen, ausser  die scheiß npd!!
und selbst wenn man wählt...es kommt eh dass selbe bei reis...irgenteine koaliation die dann eh nicht funzt.,,,&weiter geht es mit der absolut bescheuerten csu/cdu schulpolitik.....bääh furchtbart!!!!
da bekomme ichs grauen wenn ich ans wählen denke!


----------



## Piti (4. Juni 2009)

[X] Piraten


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Juni 2009)

Mal eine Frage an die Piratenwähler. Was erhofft ihr euch von der Wahl der Piratenpartei?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Dies würde der Vertrag von Lissabon ändern, da das Parlament mehr Rechte hätte, allerdings ist klar, dass die Politiker in Europa da noch einiges mit rein schreiben, damit jedes Land auch sagen kann, das es sich da drin wiederfindet.



genau... 
Und daran scheitert der Vertrag auch - hätte man nur eine Regelung treffen wollen, wie das europäische Volk am besten repräsentiert wird und welche Kompetenzbereiche wo liegen, hätte es was werden können.
Aber so... Ich finds immer n bissl peinlich, wenn irgendwelche hochrangigen Politiker mit kleinst-Beispielen traktiert werden, bis die großen Fragen untergehen - aber selbst können die das auch prima.
Vielleicht auch gar nicht mal so unbeabsichtigt seitens der Regierungschefs, deren Rat entmachtet werden würde...



> Ich weiß gar nicht worauf du hinaus willst



nuja -> Ende des Satzes:



> Ja, da sieht man aber das diese von Europa nix halten.





> ...
> In diesem Wahlkampf kam ich mir bisher vor wie ein Schaf ,dass nur stempeln gehen muss um seine Anwesenheit zu bezeugen. Hauptsache ich störe nicht.
> 
> Ich lasse mich gern beim Bundestagswahlkampf positiv überraschen, aber meine Hoffnung an die etablierten Parteien und leider auch andere sind sehr gering.



Bei uns hab ich noch gar keine Wahlkampfveranstaltungen bemerkt (n paar Plakate, aber die waren selbst zur Bürgermeisterwahl zahlreicher) - aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal, fällt eh unter "Aktionismus". Aber das man gar kein Program hat, mit dem man Wahlkämpfen könnte bzw. dass man die Gelegenheit nur dazu nutzt, sich schon mal für die Bundestagswahl zu präsentieren, das ist einfach nur erbärmlich.



-NTB- schrieb:


> und selbst wenn man wählt...es kommt eh dass selbe bei reis...irgenteine koaliation die dann eh nicht funzt.,,,&weiter geht es mit der absolut bescheuerten csu/cdu schulpolitik.....bääh furchtbart!!!!



Naja, funktionieren...
Das Problem einer großen Koalition ist, dass es keinen Juniorpartner gibt, der zurücksteckt, sondern nur zwei Parteien, die so große Probleme haben, ihre Profile auch nur einigermaßen unterscheibar zu halten, dass jeder Interessensunterschied in eine unüberwindbare Grundsatzdebatte führt.
(Wenn man sich die Ziele auf beiden Seiten so anguckt: Nicht immer die schlechteste Option  )
"Normale" Koalition funktionieren da deutlich besser, man erhält zwar primär das Program der großen Partei, aber die kleinere kann in ihren Schlüsselthemen klare Akzente setzen. (Siehe z.B. Rot-Grün und Erneuerbare Energien, Landwirtschaft, Atomausstieg, Bleiberecht,... - da wurde im Schatten von Auslandseinsätzen und Gewerkschaftsklüngelei einiges in die Wege gebracht)

Trotzdem könnte man imho mal ein bißchen mehr Dynamik wagen und diese starre Mehrheitsdiktatur von Regierung und Opposition in der Legislative aufbrechen.
Sowas muss nicht zwangsläufig zu nem dritten Reich führen.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Piratenwähler. Was erhofft ihr euch von der Wahl der Piratenpartei?



Es gibt einen sehr guten Grund die Piraten zu wählen. Mit jeder Stimme die die Piratenpartei bekommt, fragen sich die anderen warum. Getreu dem Motto "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft" wird das früher oder später zu einer indirekten Einflussnahme auf die Politik der Etablierten führen; diese müssen irgendwann einlenken, wenn sie nicht noch mehr Stimmen an die PIRATEN verlieren wollen. Bestes Beispiel daraus: Die Grünen, die mit ihrem Erstarken das Thema Umweltschutz und -bewusstsein erst saloonfähig auf der Polit-Bühne gemacht hat. Aktuellstes Beispiel, Die ePetition: Bei 60.000 Mitzeichnern noch als Kinderschänder bzw. Sympathisanten bezeichnet, kam mit Überschreitung der 100.000er-Grenze plötzlich die Einlenkung: Das "Nein" der SPD, die Änderung von Seiten der CDU/CSU, einen Überwacher über das BKA-Amt zu setzen, der die Listenergänzungen auf Richtigkeit überprüft - klar, das eine ist politisches Kalkül mit Blick auf den Wahlkampf, das andere eine pure und unzureichende Alibi-Handlung, aber diese beiden Beispiele zeigen doch ganz klar auf, dass wir was erreichen können, wenn wir alle klipp und klar politisch Position beziehen ! Und eine Stimme für die Piraten sagt klipp und klar:


*Neue Medien sind kein grundrechtsfreier Raum !*
*NEIN zu Spielekillern !*
*Wir brauchen mehr demokratische Mitbestimmung für die Bürger und der Lobbyismus muss durch mehr Transparenz in der Politik bekämpft werden*
*NEIN zu Studiengebühren - Wissen und Kultur muss allen frei zugänglich sein; Schluss mit der künstlichen Verknappung*

Außerdem hoff' ich, dass die Piratenpartei mindestens 0,5 % erreicht, um damit Parteifinanzierung zu erhalten - das ist ein wichtiger Schritt in der Entwicklung einer Partei. Und glaubt mir, die haben noch großes vor..


----------



## Nuklon (5. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Piratenwähler. Was erhofft ihr euch von der Wahl der Piratenpartei?


Es ist auf den ersten Weg die Chance eine Partei zu wählen, die das Medium Internet ernst nimmt, es als Teil ihres Lebens begreift und deren grundlegende Bedeutung für uns versteht. Und dies nicht als durchgestyltes Marketingobjekt der Industrie - als gigantische Verkaufsplattform - sondern viel mehr, wie Wikipedia (freies Wissen, opensource, kostenlose Bildung); neue Möglichkeiten des Urheberrechts, was der Partei den Begriff von Schmarotzern eingebracht hat, aber einfach nur auf den Umstand hinweist, das ein neues Modell her muss, da das alte zu versagen droht oder in der völligen Kontrolle des Internets endet.
Der soziale Charakter des Internets, siehe StudiVZ, Facebook, Sofortkommunikation und Diskussionsmöglichkeiten ohne um den Globus zu reisen und und und...ohne das Softwarepatente einfache Lösungen jahrzehntelang blockieren. 
Dies alles ist uns wichtig und wir setzen uns dafür ein dass es ernst genommen wird und nicht nur zur Sammlung von Wählerstimmen mal so nebenbei ins Wahlprogramm genommen wird.
Mag sein das es wichtigere Themen gibt, wie Wirtschaft, Soziales und Arbeit. Diese wird man auf mittelfristige Sicht gar nicht beeinflussen können und wenn die etablierten Parteien darin alles völlig falsch machen würden, hätten wir eine sehr _bescheidene_ Demokratie. Nur, zu unseren Themen sehen wir bei diesen Parteien eine fast vollständige Inkompetenz. Insofern ergibt sich dann auch nicht der Anspruch der absoluten Regierungsmehrheit, dies kann und wollen wir gar nicht.
Soviel zu meiner Motivation ohne jetzt in Romane auszuarten
@ironheadhaynes
Die Parteienfinanzierung ist in unseren Fall toll, aber soll niemals das Ziel einer Wahl sein. Ich sehe sie dann eher als Belohnung für unsere Arbeit und Unterstützung dieser.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juni 2009)

[x]Piratenpertei
Die anderen mich atm iwie alle an


----------



## DOTL (6. Juni 2009)

In der FTD ist ein sehr interessanter Artikel zur EU-Wahl erschienen. Interessant ist, dass die Zeitung, welche sich ja in erster Linie um wirtschafts- und finanzmarktpolitische Themen widmet, eine eindeutige Wahlempfehlung gegenüber den Grünen geäußert hat.

In den USA ist es üblich, dass vor großen Wahlen sämtliche Zeitungen eine bestimmte Partei bzw. einen Kandiaten favorisieren und sich dementsprechend offen für diesen aussprechen. In Deutschland kommt das eher seltener vor, auch wenn sich 2005 auch viele Medien und Zeitungen zu bestimmen Parteien unterschiedlich geäußert haben.


----------



## Octopoth (6. Juni 2009)

[x] Piratenpartei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> In der FTD ist ein sehr interessanter Artikel zur EU-Wahl erschienen. Interessant ist, dass die Zeitung, welche sich ja in erster Linie um wirtschafts- und finanzmarktpolitische Themen widmet, eine eindeutige Wahlempfehlung gegenüber den Grünen geäußert hat.




Wenn rein auf Markt&Wirtschaft konzentrierte Personen zu dem gleichen Ergebniss kommen, wie ich, dann
- muss ich mir Gedanken über meine Einstellungen machen 
- ist ein Wunder geschehen 
oder
- es steht verdammt schlecht um *um was auch immer es geht* (in dem Fall Politik, Parteien & die Welt)  

Naja, hoffen wir, das morgen alle ihr Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle machen.
(d.h. z.B. nicht im Rätselheft zu Hause...)


----------



## Lindt (6. Juni 2009)

Wer ist Kanzlerkanidat von der PP?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Juni 2009)

Wir steuern hier im Forum auf eine Koalition von der Piratenpartei und den grünen zu xD

[x] Piraten


----------



## Bucklew (7. Juni 2009)

Habe soeben Piratenpartei für die Europawahl gewählt und mache grad den Unterstützungsantrag fertig, damit ich sie auch bei der Bundestagswahl wählen kann!


----------



## NGamers (16. Juni 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wir steuern hier im Forum auf eine Koalition von der Piratenpartei und den grünen zu xD
> 
> [x] Piraten



*lach* Wäre zu geil 
Hab auch die Piraten gewählt, Antrag zur Zulassung zu den Bundestagswahlen geht ebenso raus


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

Ich würde ja gern schon meine Stimme für Juli abgeben, aber der entsprechende Thread existiert noch nicht.


----------



## ole88 (1. Juli 2009)

stimmt und wenn ich woanders lesen muss da andre sich gerne überwachen lassen nur damit attentate oder dinge wie kipo nicht mehr gibt dann drehts mir den magen um


----------



## NGamers (1. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> stimmt und wenn ich woanders lesen muss da andre sich gerne überwachen lassen nur damit attentate oder dinge wie kipo nicht mehr gibt dann drehts mir den magen um



Die lassen sich auch nur solange überwachen, solange sie es nicht direkt mitbekommen.
Bestes Beispiel: Vorratsdatenspeicherung.

Stell dir vor jeder Bürger müsste zum Ende des Monats seinen komplette Verbindungsnachweis von Handy + Telefon, wann er wo mit wem und wie lange telefoniert hat, wann er welche Seiten aufgerufen hat und von wo er sich eingeloggt hat aufschreiben und dann sortiert an das BKA schicken.

Was meinst du wieviele dann noch dafür wären?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2009)

Nu mal immer mit der Ruhe, ich lebe nicht nur fürs Forum 
Versuch heute Abend nen neuen Thread zu machen.


Aber so als allgemeine Anmerung:
Das könnte auch jeder andere. (auch wenn es im Zuge der Auswertung nett wäre, wenn derjenige darauf achtet, dass die Auswahlmöglichkeiten identisch sind)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber so als allgemeine Anmerung:
> Das könnte auch jeder andere. (auch wenn es im Zuge der Auswertung nett wäre, wenn derjenige darauf achtet, dass die Auswahlmöglichkeiten identisch sind)


Dann hätte ich das kurz nach 0:00 Uhr gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2009)

Feel free - nächsten Monat. Ich hab heute um 0:00 im Bett gelegen 
Aber damit alle zufrieden sind:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...2009-monatliche-community-bundestagswahl.html


----------

